# Evertune Vs 'Fixed Bridge' - is Evertune really worth it?



## 13thDragon (Feb 5, 2019)

I'm in the market for a 'super strat' and I've noticed some that have an Evertune bridge. It seems like an amazing bit of technology but obviously they're only on a small number of guitars.

So, how useful are they? In comparison to a standard sort of fixed bridge? Would you consider them to be a deciding factor to choose one guitar over another? Bear in mind I never use a trem.

Or are they useful, but nothing a well set up fixed bridge cant provide?

I do love the idea of stable tuning and, almost more importantly to me, perfect intonation though!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 5, 2019)

A fixed bridge won't stay in tune forever. Especially if you live in environments where the weather fluctuates a lot. IE: Where I live. 

An Evertune will NEVER go out of tune. But I have seen claims it can affect tone. Due to the system itself and the fact it gouges the hell out of the back of your guitar. But if you're getting a guitar already routed for an Evertune, there's no way to really gauge how the guitar sounded before. 

I guess it just depends on how anal you are about retuning your guitar. Do you mind the occasional tweaks, or do you never want to touch your tuning pegs?


----------



## I play music (Feb 5, 2019)

I'd rather re-tune my guitar from time to time than having a guitar that sounds absolutely lifeless ... and that was the impression I had when I tried an Evertune. 
I think double locking systems also stay in tune VERY well so if a normal fixed bridge is not enough for you you can either consider a blocked trem or something like the Slipknot Mick Thompson signature guitar.


----------



## Strobe (Feb 5, 2019)

I believe the people that say their guitar sounds bad with an Evertune. That said, I have played a dozen of them and have not experienced that issue. Spring noise was an issue on some, but not most. All of them sounded just fine. For reference, I own the Ken Susi 7 string (the brownish / orangish one), which has the evertune bridge. One of my bandmates has a 6 string with an evertune that he also uses live.

What I can say, is that it stays in tune essentially perfectly for a really long time; the name is accurate. I like it for live situations, because I do not need to worry about tuning, which for those of us plebs without guitar techs handling our stuff live, is a good thing.

The other thing that I think people might miss is that you can essentially set how sensitive the string is to bending. What I generally do is make it so that the bottom three strings are set to right on the edge of where bending starts to change pitch for them. I usually set it so that the top two strings have a bit of play before pitch starts changing. That means that the top strings which I am more likely going to do the big bends for leads act normally, while the low strings do not change pitch and intonation with a heavy picking (or fretting) hand and sound more in tune. I do not give them too much play so that I can still do some vibrato with them, which instead just requires a little more movement to produce the same effect. This is the real benefit of an evertune. You can tune a normal guitar pretty quickly, but you cannot change how sensitive it is to bending in order to make the notes not go out of tune as your picking bends them.


----------



## Meeotch (Feb 5, 2019)

Nice post Strobe. I generally regard myself as an Evertune fanboy, but I will still admit that the Evertune Bridge has pros and cons. Here is my personal list - 

Pros:
Stays in tune like no other bridge. 
Can be set up so that a heavy picking hand won't send notes sharp.
Wild bends will not result an any tuning issues.
Intonation is improved since the bridge will compensate for changes in fretting pressure.
Adjusting action and intonation of the saddles is easy, and individual to each saddle. 
There are a variety of ways to set it up, depending on your needs.

Cons:
Quick tuning changes are nearly impossible (requires an allen key).
Generally speaking, the immediacy and sensitivity of string bends won't quite feel the same as a regular fixed bridge unless you set it exactly on the threshold of zone 2/3 (tricky).
The tone may suffer (debatable) or more likely, differ from a standard fixed bridge, given the same guitar.
There is a learning curve to master the use and setup of the Evertune, which will be a turn-off for some players.


----------



## The Mirror (Feb 6, 2019)

So. Devin Townsend always says that the Evertune is the best damn thing he ever used in a guitar. It is a lifechanger for him and he will never use a tour-guitar without it.

That said!

Devin has Evertunes in his 8k+ Framus masterbuilt monsters of guitars. So the quality in some way might in fact differ if you don't want to buy a guitar for the price of a small car.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Feb 6, 2019)

Evertune is great, but unless you're just an audiophile and the slight clashing of notes when they're cents off grates at you it's not worth it over literally any other setup. I wouldn't even really justify it unless I was recording in a studio.

It 100% works as well as it claims to work, but keep in mind that all it's doing is keeping the string in tune. Your neck will still shift and bow with temperature and humidity shifts, and your action will change even with the evertune. The strings will simply be in tune no matter what, so it's not really the fix for me personally for stability I'd much rather get an Aristides since any composite instrument should get you most of the way there stability wise. Definitely wouldn't mind getting a beater Solar or LTD with an Evertune if I ever spotted one for under $600 though.


----------



## Lindmann (Feb 6, 2019)

Regarding the "tone loss"...
I think this before/after comparison might help:
http://www.ultimatemetal.com/forum/threads/evertune-before-after-clips-multi-track-download.994961/

For me the real advantage of the Evertune is that I can tune low on a 25.5" with fairly thin strings.
The strings are still kinda flabby but even when I pick hard, I don't pick the note sharp. This is especially relevant for chords.
As a result I got great intonation combined with the good playability and the edgy tone that comes with thin strings.

So for me the Evertune is the perfect rhythm guitar bridge.
If you're more of a lead guitar player I think there might be better options than the Evertune.

Ah...and one thing...changing tunings:
Tuning from C to B for example can be done rather quickly (given you have the allen key around that is coming with the bridge)
But...if you change tunings on a regular basis, especially if you go up or down several semitones, this will turn out to be a hassle.


----------



## feraledge (Feb 6, 2019)

FWIW, I saw Propagandhi change tuning on evertune loaded guitars like three times in a set using allen keys. It’s more tedius than a turning a tuner, but negligible in terms of time. They clearly do it a lot.


----------



## Miek (Feb 6, 2019)

for me, it isn't, but if you called your strings always being exactly where you set them, it may be! it's totally a preference thing. it's not gonna revolutionize your life unless tuning is a constant problem


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 6, 2019)

I really want an evertune loaded guitar largely because I hate tuning every day.
Then again I change tunings all the fucking time so maybe I shouldn't bother


----------



## cardinal (Feb 6, 2019)

I've yet to play one, but to me the benefits seem like it would be nice to be able to really strike the strings hard and to do aggressive (sloppy?) pull-offs but stay in tune. But in my playing style and riffing, I bend the strings A LOT (I want desperately to be Jerry Cantrell, if that gives you an idea), so I'm thinking the Evertune is just not going to work well for me, as I'd need to set it up as if it essentially wasn't doing anything.


----------



## Lindmann (Feb 6, 2019)

cardinal said:


> as I'd need to set it up as if it essentially wasn't doing anything.


The area where the pich is always correct but bendings are still possible to do is acutally pretty wide.
Only the tiny little mini-bends or vibrato are more likely to get eaten by the Evertune.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 6, 2019)

an Evertune Bridge is on the list of considerations for my next guitar, but then I lived 45 years without it so...


----------



## Lindmann (Feb 6, 2019)

You have lived 40 years without a smart phone either ;-)


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 6, 2019)

Good point, I likely use mine 5 minutes per month.  I'm oe of those guys who don't need a GPS because I actually look at the map before leaving. 
Although I admit I'm cheating a bit since I'm lucky enough to walk to work so no commute.


----------



## Velokki (Feb 6, 2019)

If you want to hear all nuances of your playing (slight bends and strong grip on strings) like Dimebag, Evertune is your worst enemy. If you want to be tonally accurate, it can be your best friend.

I have an LTD MH-1000ET. I absolutely adore it when recording. I can just literally pick up the guitar and it always comes out perfect on first take, tuning-wise. It's just a lot faster in the studio.

I wouldn't have it as my main axe for how I like to play, but love it for recording.


----------



## Strobe (Feb 6, 2019)

Velokki said:


> If you want to hear all nuances of your playing (slight bends and strong grip on strings) like Dimebag, Evertune is your worst enemy. If you want to be tonally accurate, it can be your best friend.
> 
> I have an LTD MH-1000ET. I absolutely adore it when recording. I can just literally pick up the guitar and it always comes out perfect on first take, tuning-wise. It's just a lot faster in the studio.
> 
> I wouldn't have it as my main axe for how I like to play, but love it for recording.



I kind of disagree with the bit about not being able to do the subtle vibrato. You can set it up so that it is right at the edge of where bends engage, and at that point vibrato feel is exactly (or very close) to the feel of non-evertune bridge. To get it exactly there, you are going to be using the tuning knobs about as much as you would with a non-evertune bridge - although advantage in that you can do it with your ears because you are just checking where it changes rather than is it in the exact right pitch. That said, it will drift slightly away from that ideal spot the same way a guitar goes out of tune slightly. In that sense, you are right. I would just rather have to adjust my vibrato (which I do by ear anyways) rather than have the guitar be out of tune. I still use vibrato on the low strings, I just have to do slightly more movement to get the same effect.

You do have a valid point in that if that is a big aspect of your playing (and the intonation benefits are not a big deal to you), a non-evertune bridge is probably less hassle overall for that style of player.


----------



## Velokki (Feb 6, 2019)

Strobe said:


> I kind of disagree with the bit about not being able to do the subtle vibrato. You can set it up so that it is right at the edge of where bends engage, and at that point vibrato feel is exactly (or very close) to the feel of non-evertune bridge. To get it exactly there, you are going to be using the tuning knobs about as much as you would with a non-evertune bridge - although advantage in that you can do it with your ears because you are just checking where it changes rather than is it in the exact right pitch. That said, it will drift slightly away from that ideal spot the same way a guitar goes out of tune slightly. In that sense, you are right. I would just rather have to adjust my vibrato (which I do by ear anyways) rather than have the guitar be out of tune. I still use vibrato on the low strings, I just have to do slightly more movement to get the same effect.
> 
> You do have a valid point in that if that is a big aspect of your playing (and the intonation benefits are not a big deal to you), a non-evertune bridge is probably less hassle overall for that style of player.



Exactly my point! You CAN get the Evertune very close, but if very expressive playing with a lot of subtleties in it is your thing, and you'd depend on this guitar, then I'd say just get a normal guitar.


----------



## 13thDragon (Feb 6, 2019)

Velokki said:


> Exactly my point! You CAN get the Evertune very close, but if very expressive playing with a lot of subtleties in it is your thing, and you'd depend on this guitar, then I'd say just get a normal guitar.




Hmm. Subtle I am not


----------



## ixlramp (Feb 6, 2019)

Evertune is overhyped and misunderstood, with wild claims being made, it's similar to True Temperament frets in some ways.

For example the 'never go out of tune' thing, that's obviously an exaggeration, however good it is it won't be perfect, it will always drift slightly and need small adjustments, so you will still need to check your tuning often to be sure.

It stays in tune better yes, but now as the guitar shifts, the distance of the floating bridges from the endstops changes instead, these distances are critical to precisely set for the ideal bend responsiveness. So now you will be adjusting the Evertune bridge instead of the tuners. If you don't care about removing all bend responsiveness from a guitar then that's not an issue.

It's not a replacement for a fixed bridge because it isn't fixed. It is 6 floating bridges, each bridge therefore has much less mass than the toneblock of a floyd rose trem, so the anchoring of the string is softer, resulting in even less sustain and tone quality. However if you only play with distortion and don't mind the tonal effects of a floating trem it may not be much of an issue.
So it only seems suitable for those who play a trem-equipped guitar but never use it.

Most Evertune equipped guitars don't have locking nuts! So one end of the guitar has something that causes tuning instability while the other has complex expensive hardware to fix that. This is clearly ridiculous.
A fixed-trem bridge has tuning stability benefits while actually being a solid fixed bridge with the tone and sustain benefits of that.

It tends to restrict you to one tuning more, as changing tuning requires resetting the bridges to reset the distances from the endstops.

The immediate responsivity of string vibrato and small bends is inevitably removed, because now it assumes all that is bad and neutralises it. Bad technique is hidden while good technique has it's expession removed.
Removng the immediate and sensitive feedback from unintentional small bends or heavy-fretting stops your body learning to improve. You won't improve as a guitarist as much.

Since 12 tone equal temperament is out of tune anyway, it won't help your chords sound more harmonious.

Small pitch variations while playing are what makes guitars sound so good.

There are claims about being able to use lower tension strings as it fixes is the pitch spike on attack, however all the other problems of low tension remain: tone, playability, floppiness, high action.

The often expressed laziness about tuning in Evertune discussions is ridiculous.

It seems to often be used to hide issues that need attention, like good guitar maintenance or poor technique.
If your guitar is going out of tune every few minutes there's a reason for that that needs attention, usually something quite simple that doesn't cost you money.

So i get the impression it is seen as commercially valuable in the way it hides symptoms (without addressing the causes) caused by sloppy and lazy guitarists (no offence but we know that, compared to most musicians, guitarists are younger, sloppier and not good at maintaining their instruments), while also being very expensive so they can make more money out of you. No doubt manufacturers will be perpetuating the hype surrounding this. This false-fix-for-sloppiness aspect is very distasteful.

I think Evertune is justified and useful for a very small number of guitarists in specific situations and with specific needs and tastes, but it's very specialist. Certainly not equivalent to a fixed bridge, it's a 3rd system.


----------



## Strobe (Feb 6, 2019)

ixlramp said:


> Evertune is overhyped and misunderstood, with wild claims being made, it's similar to True Temperament frets in some ways.
> 
> For example the 'never go out of tune' thing, that's obviously an exaggeration, however good it is it won't be perfect, it will always drift slightly and need small adjustments, so you will still need to check your tuning often to be sure.
> 
> ...



Lot in here; but suffice it to say I maybe agree with 2-3 things in here and disagree with about 7. I will just skip over the true temperament stuff and touch on a few things, because there is a lot in here. You start it off by saying not many understand how it works. I am not sure you understand how it works. I do not mean to be disrespectful - but I also do not want to disrespect other readers of this thread, because I am worried that they will be misinformed reading your post.

Regarding the over-hype - I have not tuned my Evertune guitar in 2019. I have a number of guitars and I do not play it every day, but yesterday when i played it was within 2 cents of being dead on using the bubble tuner on my kemper. I mean, at some point the earth's orbit will be subsumed by the sun; will my guitar be in tune then? Maybe not? But it does stay in tune essentially for the life of the strings.

What happens when it "shifts"? I am wondering how much experience you have with this, as what you describe as happening (i.e. the floating saddle changing) is precisely not what happens. That would change the tuning. Instead the guitar shifts within a range where the springs provide consistent tension. What I usually find is that I have to adjust the tuning knob back to where it is on the edge of where bends start working. As such, the *bend sensitivity* does change and drift, but whether the note is *in tune* does not change.

Bunch of other gobbledegook in here; yes they don't have locking nuts, no the design does not need it. No they do not change the fundamental physics of string tension, no one is claiming they do, and the fact that they do not is neither here nor there. Do guitars sound good specifically because of the inherent errors in equal temperament? Maybe? Not that that has to do anything with the Evertune. 

Will proper technique mimic the benefit of being able to put your low strings in a zone where they are at constant tension even with minor bending from fretting? No, it will not, because of physics. No one can fret a string without bending it. The ever tune can be set up such that slight bends do not result in significant tension changes. That's a nice thing it can do. It's a real thing. You can hear it and experience it. Call it hype, but it's semantics. We can argue over how good of a thing it is, but it is a real thing.


----------



## Meeotch (Feb 6, 2019)

Ixlramp, I think your post is well intended, but it comes across as whiney and elitist. You make some good points, but instead of looking at it as a tool to perpetuate laziness, think of it as a tool to enhance creativity. It inspires me to play music in ways that my other guitars don't.

I own several guitars, one with an evertune. I think it sounds pretty awesome, clean to heavy tones. I think barre chords sound better on it than my expensive PRS with stoptail. Does that mean I'm lazy and not worthy? I guess instead, I should be spending my time perfecting my technique on the PRS since the Evertune is just robbing me of the experience I deserve.


----------



## 13thDragon (Feb 7, 2019)

As the OP I guess I should weigh in....

There's a lot of talk about sublty etc here, but I'm really not a subtle player. This will be a guitar for riffing etc, I do sometimes slow it down / strum chords a little, but not often.

Part of the reason the Evertune appeals so much is that I like the idea of being able to use Drop C on a standard scale guitar without the floppiness I've experienced before. I know that changing tunings etc can apparently be awkward, as long as I can go from drop to normal on the top string easily enough that shouldn't be an issue.

I also hate hate hate a poorly intonated guitar, because I do play up the neck on the lower strings and even the most perfect set up can have slight issues there.

This will be my sole instrument (horrible I know but at present I have to be a one guitar guy) so I want to make sure I'm making the right decision.


----------



## Lindmann (Feb 7, 2019)

13thDragon said:


> Part of the reason the Evertune appeals so much is that I like the idea of being able to use Drop C on a standard scale guitar without the floppiness I've experienced before.





13thDragon said:


> I also hate hate hate a poorly intonated guitar, because I do play up the neck on the lower strings and even the most perfect set up can have slight issues there.


The Evertune can't do anything about the floppiness. String tension will remain the same regardless of the bridge.
But it can make up for some of the detriments of the low tension.
Such as intonation.


----------



## 13thDragon (Feb 7, 2019)

Lindmann said:


> The Evertune can't do anything about the floppiness. String tension will remain the same regardless of the bridge.
> But it can make up for some of the detriments of the low tension.
> Such as intonation.



Ah, I thought the tension was meant to be better vs normal downtuning?


----------



## Lindmann (Feb 7, 2019)

No, unfortunately not.

But in my eyes it is still the best rhythm guitar bridge in existance.


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Feb 7, 2019)

I appreciate the conversation and want to add a few things to it myself:

-When a string detunes it will usually not wait to detune until you stop performing, but detune while you still play the instrument. I feel the need to point that out because a lot of people don't seem to be aware about that fact. Further there's no way to effectively retune your guitar mid-song without stopping to perform. For this reason our users enjoy the EverTune, because they can focus purely on their performance knowing that their instrument will stay in tune for the duration of the recording session, live set or even a whole tour across several different climate zones. Some artists such as Devin even pointed out that the better intonation would help them to easier sing in pitch against their own playing. Also does anyone here ever watch bands play shows outdoors? 

It doesn't matter how well the fret job on a guitar is, how well the nut was cut and how well the overall setup was performed, it will and can go out of tune rather quickly in comparison to an EverTune guitar and will not intonate as accurately. There are simply no actions you can perform or playing techniques to be used that would cause a regular guitar to equal the tuning stability performance and improved intonation of the EverTune, without installing an EverTune.

Some people may not know this, but especially in the studio experienced guitarists will retune after every take as some strings will go out of tune slightly, some guitarists will even go as far as to track single riffs or sections of a song and then stop and re-tune before continuing to record the next section, or even tuning the strings to certain chords and overdubbing just one or two specific chords, to make sure the resulting tracks are as tight and in tune sounding as possible. This is not required when using an EverTune, also because of it's improved intonation across the neck that causes chords to ring out nicer, and open strings sounding in tune against notes played high up the neck.

I sometimes see people commenting that guitars were just fine without the EverTune, but I feel that some of these people might not know about these fairly common studio practices that very likely were used on some if not most of their favorite recordings, to have regular guitars sounding great, or how much of a pain tuning in the studio can be where every little nuance can clearly be heard in a controlled professional environment. Doing all this with 7 or 8 stringed instrument can be incredibly tiring and time consuming, especially when time and studio costs are of concern, and live it means the time difference of an additional song that can be squeezed into the set list.

It has nothing to do with being lazy, I simply feel that not everyone is going to care about perfect tuning stability and improved intonation or understanding their value, as to some it's simply not a big concern for whatever reason or they simply prefer how regular guitars behave, and that's totally fine.

-String tension remains the same, because the tension is the result of mass, length and tension. Since the Mass of the string and length are the same with and without EverTune, the tension must be the same if it is playing the same frequency. As always, string gauges are a personal preference. Having that said, you can get away using lighter gauges with an EverTune and still be staying in tune, even with hard picking. The strings will still be floppy though so I generally advice against using gauges that are too light for a specific tuning for that reason.

-Occasionally strings will have to be retuned or fine tuned with an EverTune bridge. When strings oxidize and the oxidization layers builds across the string it adds weight to it, as well as when the string accumulates skin particles and oils between the string windings, and the stings can slightly go out of tune as a result. Generally it helps keeping the strings clean by wiping them down after every use and storing the guitar in a case, or if users are totally OCD about it, using coated strings will help as well. If the string detunes because of oxidization it will stop detuning once the initial oxidization layer covers the string from further oxidizing and it will be stable from there on. Still most users report their strings staying in tune perfectly or within a few cents of perfect tuning for the life of their string set, only having to fine tune occasionally every now and then under regular use. Strings definitely don't need to be checked often, and most of our users don't even have a tuner on stage anymore or check their tuning much at all anymore because how well the bridge keep the strings in perfect pitch. If the bridge is set-up and tuned before a recording session or live set, it will hold the setup for that day perfectly for sure, so if it's of importance we suggest to double check the tuning on the same day before performing or recording to make sure it's absolutely spot on.

-In regards to tone, the guitar needs to be seen as a complete system with various factors contributing to it's overall sound, understanding that the bridge does not fully account for all tonal properties. What that means is that different guitars will have different tonal results or tonal changes after an EverTune bridge retrofit, than other guitars. While we believe that tone and sustain are great with an EverTune bridge and have done everything we could to develop it to sound great and the tone is mostly changed fairly minimally when played plugged into an amp (there are some before and after comparison clips around on forums and YouTube), we have noticed and understand that a large number of guitarists are hesitant of the EverTune seeing the large route required, which has caused us to work on reducing the size of the EverTune considerably for our version 2 release, in addition to some other improvements and added features that we're sure our customers and fans will very much appreciate. We always try to read and stay up to date with all conversations and feedback, which all helps us to improve upon our products.

-Since the release of the EverTune our marketing has always been very much based on reality, and while some hype is required to be visible these days, we don't recall ever having advertised our products in any false or misleading ways, with the exception of of some memes showing EverTune guitars with broken headstocks claiming to still be in perfect tuning, clearly for the entertainment value.

-The EverTune will not make you a better guitarist, if you suck at playing you will still suck with an EverTune equipped guitar, but at least you will suck in tune. That's if you know how to tune a guitar to begin with, as otherwise the bridge will hold your out of tune setup indefinitely while you suck. The point is, there's more to playing great than being in perfect tune, but to a guitarist who is skilled and has an expressive and interesting way of playing, being in perfect tune at all times almost makes it a magical experience.

We also don't advertise the EverTune to be used to hide bad technique, nor do we think that's a good idea.

-String bending seems to be very subjective. I think here the EverTune needs to be seen as it's own thing. The reason why we're often very popular with people playing metal is for the fact that there can be some buffer or play before a string can increase in pitch again, which is perfect when using thick gauges and low tunings, which are usually much harder to keep in tune, especially when picked hard. We actually suggest to leave some buffer for the earlier described reasons, however the preference for bending is down to user preference. Usually though most users prefer to leave some buffer or use different settings for different strings, after getting to know the EverTune and understanding the possibilities and advantages of how it works. The important thing to understand here is, that once the saddle leaves the constant tension zone, or what we call zone 2, the string will behave just like any regular fixed bridge guitar and be affected by vibrato and bending as usual, as the EverTune function is only active while the saddle is located within the constant tension zone. If the user is seeking to have the same bend-ability as on a regular guitar, the saddles simply need to be set up right at the edge of zone 2, so any bend or vibrato will immediately cause it to leave zone 2 and have it increase in pitch right away.

Best regards,
Herbert


----------



## Meeotch (Feb 7, 2019)

Thanks Herbert, I hadn't heard of a version 2 until now. Can you elaborate on that, and its expected release date?


----------



## angl2k (Feb 8, 2019)

BearOnGuitar said:


> I appreciate the conversation and want to add a few things to it myself:
> 
> which has caused us to work on reducing the size of the EverTune considerably for our version 2 release, in addition to some other improvements and added features that we're sure our customers and fans will very much appreciate. We always try to read and stay up to date with all conversations and feedback, which all helps us to improve upon our products.



Is there a single saddle version coming? Would love to see multiscale Evertune guitars. Also, can you scale down or remove the huge logo? It's almost as big as the logo of the guitar itself. I think people will recognize the bridge by itself anyways.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 8, 2019)

> -The EverTune will not make you a better guitarist, if you suck at playing you will still suck with an EverTune equipped guitar, but at least you will suck in tune.


That made my day


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Feb 8, 2019)

Version 2 will essentially be smaller and include lots of improvements based on the feedback we have received over the years from our customers, endorsers and pro guitarists around the world. The bass bridge is going to be the first product to use v2 technology, which explains the huge delay with it's release, and will also be the basis for the upcoming guitar products, expected to be available roughly a year after the bass bridge release. A multi-scale version is planned as well as a piezo option.


----------



## Soya (Feb 8, 2019)

A piezo-equipped Evertune REALLY piques my interest.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 8, 2019)

Piezo multiscale Evertune trem?


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 8, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> Piezo multiscale Evertune trem?


With true temperament frets and extra anchovies, please.


----------



## spudmunkey (Feb 8, 2019)

Andromalia said:


> With true temperament frets and extra anchovies, please.



And pineapple.


----------



## Flappydoodle (Feb 9, 2019)

Jonathan20022 said:


> Evertune is great, but unless you're just an audiophile and the slight clashing of notes when they're cents off grates at you it's not worth it over literally any other setup. I wouldn't even really justify it unless I was recording in a studio.
> 
> It 100% works as well as it claims to work, but keep in mind that all it's doing is keeping the string in tune. Your neck will still shift and bow with temperature and humidity shifts, and your action will change even with the evertune. The strings will simply be in tune no matter what, so it's not really the fix for me personally for stability I'd much rather get an Aristides since any composite instrument should get you most of the way there stability wise. Definitely wouldn't mind getting a beater Solar or LTD with an Evertune if I ever spotted one for under $600 though.



This.

It keeps the instrument in tune, but the point about the neck moving due to temperature is still valid. Evertune might keep every string in TUNE, but it will not help when the neck moves and the action changes.

I think for a recording studio instrument, it makes a lot of sense. But for a general purpose guitar, I'm a lot less convinced.

Also, people keep talking about intonation. Evertune will not give you perfect intonation. Guitar intonation errors are inherent to the instrument. To really conquer it, you need those wiggly "true temperament" frets. The only "intonation" issue it will help with is when your fretting of a note bends it slightly sharp (worse with low string tension, a heavy fretting hand)


----------



## 13thDragon (Feb 9, 2019)

Flappydoodle said:


> This.
> 
> It keeps the instrument in tune, but the point about the neck moving due to temperature is still valid. Evertune might keep every string in TUNE, but it will not help when the neck moves and the action changes.
> 
> ...



See the intonation aspect is a huge amount of the appeal for me!


----------



## Winspear (Feb 9, 2019)

'intonation' seems to have different meanings depending on context. A lot of people do tend to call pitch drift when picking (especially with loose strings) intonation trouble - which it isn't really but yes the Evertune will help with that and that's hugely appealing to me, as that light spanky slightly buzzy tone can be fun, pitch drift aside.

Re. TT frets that's a misunderstanding/myth too. A normal guitar with low action is perfectly cable of perfect intonation to the tuning it's designed for. TT is trying to do something else entirely


----------



## I play music (Feb 9, 2019)

Possibly something for the unpopular opinion thread: Strings going slightly sharp when you pick is part of why a guitar sounds like a guitar.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 9, 2019)

> A lot of people do tend to call pitch drift when picking (especially with loose strings) intonation trouble - which it isn't really but yes the Evertune will help with that and that's hugely appealing to me, as that light spanky slightly buzzy tone can be fun, pitch drift aside.



If I buy a guitar with one (and solars are pretty appeling), that's the selling point. I do play heavier strings on lower tunings but I don't really like it. If I could get a gauge or two thinner I'd do it, the main question being, how floppy is too floppy, and I can't really test it without buying a guitar first. At the moment I'm playing a baritone for b standard and it works.


----------



## 13thDragon (Feb 9, 2019)

For my when I talk about intonation I mean playing up the neck, which I like to do, and when downtuned this can be a real PITA, especially on the lower strings.


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 12, 2019)

I wanted to bump this thread with a couple questions rather than starting a whole new one. So basically if I have a 6 string 25.5" scale, I can tune stupid low? Without intonation being a factor. Also is it possible to have say the three lowest strings not bendable and the three high string bendable? That way you get best of both worlds?


----------



## Lindmann (Mar 12, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> So basically if I have a 6 string 25.5" scale, I can tune stupid low? Without intonation being a factor.


You can tune stupid low on a 25.5" with a regular bridge as well. With the evertune you will still have to deal with either heavy gauge strings or low tension.
But if you opt for thin strings and therefore low tension, you won't have to worry about intonation.
You wouldn't even have to adjust the nut to your string gauge (even though I still would recommend to do so, if you care for low action)

So for crazy low tunings (lower than A) I would recommend increasing the string gauge a little bit, just to maintain playability. 




Albake21 said:


> Also is it possible to have say the three lowest strings not bendable and the three high string bendable? That way you get best of both worlds?


yes


----------



## Albake21 (Mar 12, 2019)

Lindmann said:


> You can tune stupid low on a 25.5" with a regular bridge as well. With the evertune you will still have to deal with either heavy gauge strings or low tension.
> But if you opt for thin strings and therefore low tension, you won't have to worry about intonation.
> 
> yes


Low tension doesn't bother me for feel. The only thing I don't like about low tension is the note going sharp, but it sounds like Evertune fixes that. As far as going stupid low on a normal bridge, it goes out of tune very easily (unless using a double locking system) and like I mentioned the pitch problem.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lindmann (Mar 12, 2019)

De nada


----------



## PBC (Mar 13, 2019)

Just made an NGD with one: 
http://sevenstring.org/threads/ngd-esp-ltd-ec-1008-evertune-8-string.335022/


----------



## Meeotch (Mar 14, 2019)

^ Looks great man, what a monster! Here is a tip/strategy I developed for my own Evertune setup:

Easiest way to set the saddle a hair under the zone 2/zone 3 threshold. (ie maximize bending capabilities and Evertune compensation simultaneosly)

1. Adjust the tuning peg until the saddle is somewhere in the middle of zone 2, the closer to zone 3 the better.
2. Use your hex key at the saddle and tune the string to perfect pitch.
3. Fret the string anywhere on the fingerboard and perform a heavy bend - look directly at the corresponding saddle and watch it move forward/backward as you bend the string up and down. This movement confirms that the saddle is in zone 2.
4. Tighten the tuning peg slightly, and repeat step 3. Continue this process until bending the string produces only the SLIGHTEST bit of forward/backward movement of the saddle. As long as you can observe movement of the saddle, you know you are still in zone 2 and getting some compensation. Once you lose movement of the saddle during a bend, you are either exactly on the threshold of zone 2/3 (tricky to achieve) or you have moved into zone 3 and you should re-check your tuning (you may be sharp).
5. Re-check tuning and off you go.

Note - as you travel across zone 2 towards zone 3, the pitch of a string will change ever so slightly (fractions of a cent), therefore you will have the easiest time getting perfect pitch if you get as close as possible to the zone 2/3 threshold in step 1. Cheers!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Mar 14, 2019)

Albake21 said:


> I wanted to bump this thread with a couple questions rather than starting a whole new one. So basically if I have a 6 string 25.5" scale, I can tune stupid low? Without intonation being a factor. Also is it possible to have say the three lowest strings not bendable and the three high string bendable? That way you get best of both worlds?



Tensions is less important, since when a guitar is set up with the evertune, it'll keep the tension on the string regardless of what it is since the bridge is designed to KEEP that tension on the string. ie: Normally with a slinky string, hitting it hard would pull the string sharp. The evertune's saddle actively pulls on the string so it won't drift sharp. As such, playing it hard won't make it drift. It's worth noting that there is a limit... I don't know what that limit is, but it's the range in the saddle where if you bend, it doesn't go sharp/bend.

Intonation, if I'm thinking correctly, might still need adjustment. I never needed to since I only drop tuned a guitar from B to A.

Depending on how low you tune, you will still need to up the gauge, as to keep the saddle within the minimum tension window that the evertune requires.

As for keeping the lowest three strings "unbendable", and highest three bendable, this is VERY easy to do, and actually fairly useful if you're using the same guitar to track rhythm and lead. (provided you don't need vibrato for the low strings) You'll still be able to bend the low strings, but you'll have to do one hell of a bend if you want to do it. Like... "A bend that'd normally break the string" kind of bend.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2019)

i got to try an ltd te with the evertune bridge a few days ago. The evertune is definitely not my cup of tea, since I like doing bends and changing tunings all the time. It was great for just hammering on the strings and not having to worry about it going out of tune though.


----------



## Strobe (Mar 20, 2019)

KnightBrolaire said:


> i got to try an ltd te with the evertune bridge a few days ago. The evertune is definitely not my cup of tea, since I like doing bends and changing tunings all the time. It was great for just hammering on the strings and not having to worry about it going out of tune though.



Yeah. Not great for changing tunings. It's quicker than a Floyd, but more like a Floyd than like a normal guitar. Currently my only 7 string has evertune, and I kind of want another 7 that I can retune quickly.

The bending thing is literally just setting the tuning key (on the headstock) to the right spot. They bend just fine. Think of it as the knobs having to be in the right spot for bends to work normal, but not for the string to stay in tune.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 20, 2019)

Strobe said:


> Yeah. Not great for changing tunings. It's quicker than a Floyd, but more like a Floyd than like a normal guitar. Currently my only 7 string has evertune, and I kind of want another 7 that I can retune quickly.
> 
> The bending thing is literally just setting the tuning key (on the headstock) to the right spot. They bend just fine. Think of it as the knobs having to be in the right spot for bends to work normal, but not for the string to stay in tune.


I admittedly didn't spend a ton of time with the evertune loaded LTD so I didn't get into setting it up for bends. If I was in the market for another guitar I'd definitely grab that LTD TE, it was really nice and I'd probably warm up more to the evertune over time.


----------

